# Gift from JR Parks



## Tony (Nov 26, 2016)

@JR Parks 

Opened my mailbox to find this little gem in it. What a nice surprise, 

 
Thank you so much Jim!!!! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2016)

Is it a picture frame? Or the only map you need display?


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Is it a picture frame? Or the only map you need display?




Just a little section of a SA map.


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 26, 2016)

Tony was nice enough to share some mesquite thins. So this is just a catch all box to say thanks. The bottom are old Texas maps- mesquite and San Antone! The box bottoms need love too so I am always looking for another way to dress them up.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

